# Pre-Made Frozen Raw Foods



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Among the premade raw food brands (commercially available), what are the best, and why?

I'm homecooking, after switching from Acana, and may or may not be ready yet to try raw.







If I do raw, I will opt for premade raw...frozen. 
I'd still like to feed human grade food, with clean, unspoiled ingredients and non-denatured meats, however. 

Also, I want a premade food that doesn't require that I add supplements, as some appear to do. 

Suggestions, please?

Thanks, all!

(OH, and if it exists, a raw food compnay with a frequent buyer's program would be great!)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have used K9 kravings. It worked great. All natural, 100% complete. Lots of variety in regards to protein source. Easy to use. 

I don't feed raw normally, but tried it for a specific purpose. Dogs loved it, did well. 

http://www.k-9kraving.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

After reading about the K9 kraving food I was very impressed. Their quality and small company approach is very good. They have a disributor with free delivery and that makes their value excellent. This is the best prepared raw food diet I have seen. The owner also has GSD's and its a big reason that he formulated his process.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not made the switch yet but when I was looking there was a breeder near me that is a distributer for K9 kravings and that was the most affordable prepared one I have found so far.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My Pet Carnivore and Reel Raw are fantastic. 

https://www.mypetcarnivore.com

Free Shipping! Grass-fed, pastured, organic raw pet food delivery


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

I want to switch but the cost of $160 -$300 month is what is holding me back...... Am I calculating this wrong? I am basing this off of 2.5 lbs for a 75 lb dog


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I looked at the pet carnivore briefly. It seems decent but K9kraving is a better value and quality. Its all usda inspected and anitbiotic free. I am not sure what info there is on pet carnivore's production s and meat source but K9 is very open to their process.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> I looked at the pet carnivore briefly. It seems decent but K9kraving is a better value and quality. Its all usda inspected and anitbiotic free. I am not sure what info there is on pet carnivore's production s and meat source but K9 is very open to their process.



I would not say a food that has added vegetables is a better value and quality. Because dogs do not need vegetables, you are paying more for the meat content which is what they actually need. Their beef has sweet potato (which my dog can't eat) broccoli (which is not that great for dogs) and carrots, which are root vegetables and not necessarily pesticide free. They do not say what percentage of their food is veg.

Here is the info from My Pet Carnivore.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Where are you located? I use RAAW Energy and my dogs are doing great on it. USDA meat , lots of variety. They only ship so far though.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is another easy way to try out raw feeding (or slightly cooked if you prefer) before you make the investment of a freezer. Your dog would be getting all of the nutrients he needs! You add Steve Browns Homemade Dinner Mix to your own ground meat (beef, turkey, chicken) mix and serve! See Spot Live Longer™ Homemade Dinner Mixes | Product Catalog

Info: Healthy Dog Food Dinner Mixes
He also wrote the book "Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet".

"When mixed according to directions, See Spot Live Longer™ Homemade Dinner Mixes are formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for adults and for all life stages."

"It's easy. Just add 2 tablespoons (4 for puppies) of our special mix to one pound of fresh beef, chicken, turkey, or lamb, and add a can of sardines or fish oils weekly. " 
_
Ingredients: dried spinach, ground flax seed, dicalcium phosphate, oyster shell powder, dried spirulina algae, psyllium husk powder, organic dried kelp, sea salt, inulin, chelated minerals (iron, zinc, manganese and copper amino acid chelates), vitamin E, choline chloride, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin D3, vitamin B12.

Moms
_


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed the puppy Bravo Balance. He's doing very well on it.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I rotate between Bravo & Primal.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

I find the amount your dog will eat varies hugely on the dog. I have a highly active lean 70lb dog that does well on 1lb/day of a ground mix with a small amount of supplementation of RMBs.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, great suggestions!

I think I'l ltry Steve Brown's mixes first. It makes sense to me that buying fresh meat at my grocery store is better than feeding frozen meat, which is how other premade raw diets are available to me. I'm pretty certain that I can do so less expensively than buying premade frozen raw meals.

Freezing does indeed change the integrity of any food, and if the point of raw feeding is to provide "live" enzyme-rich food to my dogs, well then freezing wouldn't do so. BUT I won't be able to get organ meat, like beef hearts, etc. Is that a problem for my dogs?

Does anyone here have any criticisms or cautions about the Steve Brown food mixes? Is there adequate bone meal/calcium in the mixes?

Thank you all, again, great information!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I just took a glance at Steve's ..I do not see any organ or bone source ( I guess the oyster shell is where they get the calcium from ?) . It says to just add to ground meat , do they mean a whole grind that includes bone and organ? Otherwise I would think it would be lacking.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Upon further review the pet Catnivore looks to be a very good option as well. Thanks for the info sunflowers. How long have you been using and how much do you pay for shipping?


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

My partner was a meat commodity trader and that 'fresh' meat you can get in a grocery store has likely already been frozen multiple times. The average is about 3 times before it makes it to a grocery store. Sometimes it's 0, sometimes it's more. Just don't expect it to be fresh unless you get it from a direct source.


----------



## cwf (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Flutter. That's important to know, and changes my spectrum of choices now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Flutter said:


> My partner was a meat commodity trader and that 'fresh' meat you can get in a grocery store has likely already been frozen multiple times. The average is about 3 times before it makes it to a grocery store. Sometimes it's 0, sometimes it's more. Just don't expect it to be fresh unless you get it from a direct source.


Exactly. Also, the meat at the store arrives vacuum packed, then sliced for what you see in the trays. Have you ever opened one of those vacuum packs from, say, Costco? The smell does not say fresh to me. 

And why do you think they have those pads under the meat you see at the store? To catch the juices of not-so-fresh meat. 

Frozen is actually better, I have found, because it inhibits bacteria growth and kills some parasites.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I checked out the pet canivore shipping charges and that adds quite a bit to the expense. Anything shipped to me in California would be 2-day ups with a handling charge for each box. I think this company only makes sense if you are in their delivery area. They have a great variety of products. Its not USDA inspected meat however.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anybody tried Honest Kitchen Preference?
Amazon.com: The Honest Kitchen Preference Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food, 7-Pound: Pet Supplies

And, what do those more knowledgeable about canine nutrition think about it? Thanks, I hope I'm not hijacking, but maybe CWF would be interested too!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone here used the Blue Ridge Beef products?
Blue Ridge Beef: Products - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

I'm thinking about how to make raw work for my circumstances.....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I started Stella on Victory pre made raw. Seems to be doing well. They are a local company in Ct.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Another vote for K9-Kraving.. The dogs LOVE it!


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

There are small local companies in my area that make ground raw foods. There might be something like that close to you that no one but locals have heard of.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GrammaD said:


> Has anyone here used the Blue Ridge Beef products?
> Blue Ridge Beef: Products - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats
> 
> I'm thinking about how to make raw work for my circumstances.....


Let me know if you try it. I am thinking that could work for me. The price is right, there is good variety and it is available locally.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I feed frozen raw, I thaw out a chicken 1/4 and throw it in the backyard.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I got sent some free samples of K9 Natural freeze fried raw - the venison and the lamb tripe - and my two raw fed dogs loved it. I talked a bit about the company with the person who sent me the samples, and really liked everything we discussed about quality, sustainability, etc etc... I'd recommend it!

K9 Natural | Best Raw Dog Food for Healthy Dogs-K9 Natural


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Let me know if you try it. I am thinking that could work for me. The price is right, there is good variety and it is available locally.


I use Blue Ridge Beef. I haven't had any issues with it so far. I have been using it for a good 6 months. I have a picky eater with food sensitivities so my choices are very limited.

Currently, I feed the beef with bone and natural mix in a 50/50 portion. 
I add in a little extra m/m or organ every now and then. Throw in a can of sardines once or twice a week and the recreational bone and you are good to go. My girl seems to be doing well.

ETA: Unless you have more than one dog, I find the 2 lb. chubs easier to deal with. That's just my choice.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks. I def want to do some research on it and consider. I like the available variety. One thing I have tried to avoid is hormones and antibiotics in the feed animals which is allowable at USDA facilities and for human meat. (Well poultry is not allowed to have hormones) followed by a strong preference for grass fed feed animals vs grain (corn) fed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

cwf said:


> It makes sense to me that buying fresh meat at my grocery store is better than feeding frozen meat,


Why? I see nothing wrong with feeding meats that have been frozen, thawed, refrozen and thawed again. That's exactly how I feed my pack. I buy 40-50 lb cases of meats (chicken parts, beef heart, etc) which is frozen. I let it thaw, repackage it into smaller portions and then refreeze. A package is thawed again when it's time to feed the dogs.

Been doing this for over 15 years and never had a problem.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Why? I see nothing wrong with feeding meats that have been frozen, thawed, refrozen and thawed again. That's exactly how I feed my pack. I buy 40-50 lb cases of meats (chicken parts, beef heart, etc) which is frozen. I let it thaw, repackage it into smaller portions and then refreeze. A package is thawed again when it's time to feed the dogs.
> 
> Been doing this for over 15 years and never had a problem.


A lot of the "fresh" meat in the grocery is previously frozen.

If you have the space, buying a quarter or half a beef will be economical and you know what you are getting. You can eat the tasty bits yourself and give what you are less comfortable cooking to the dogs. 

David Winners


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

David Winners said:


> A lot of the "fresh" meat in the grocery is previously frozen.


This is 100% true. Some of it has been frozen for quite a while too. Grocery store meat can also have been frozen, thawed, and frozen again. There's no danger to it, it just has the potential to make the meat less palatable.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

Could someone recommend excellent Raw Frozen manufacturers? A link comparing various Raw Frozen products and a puppy specific raw frozen product


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

goldtwh said:


> Could someone recommend excellent Raw Frozen manufacturers? A link comparing various Raw Frozen products and a puppy specific raw frozen product


Internet search. There’s a ton. OC Raw is in SoCal. I’ve tried Primal, Tucker, Small Batch, Excel pet pantry and Darwin’s. Primal works best for MY dog.


----------



## goldtwh (Aug 3, 2018)

ausdland said:


> Internet search. There’s a ton. OC Raw is in SoCal. I’ve tried Primal, Tucker, Small Batch, Excel pet pantry and Darwin’s. Primal works best for MY dog.




Thanks so much. I found a source here in San Diego and she carries Small Batch, Primal, and two others. 
Sure appreciate your response.
Jill


----------

